# Butterflies In Tummy Feeling?



## x_TinkerBell_

*Did Anyone Feel This In The Early Stages Of Pregnancy?
I Think Im Pregnant & Keep Gettin This Feeling Of Butterflies In My Tummy : ).
Was Just Wondering If It Was A Normal Symptom Of Pregnancy 

x*


----------



## AppleBlossom

You do usually get a fluttery feeling which is the baby moving but that doesn't tend to be until around 14-15weeks. Well it was for me anyway


----------



## Ema

yeah you wont be able to feel baba until later on. Just far to small. X


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

Im Not Talking About A Baby Moving. But Something Is Happenin In There! The Feelings So Weird! x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Not sure hun. If you're concerned maybe chat with your doctor. How many weeks are you?


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

bexy_22 said:


> Not sure hun. If you're concerned maybe chat with your doctor. How many weeks are you?

I Dont know if im def pregnant. Im 90% sure i am but im gonna test in a few days. I was late on my period & nw im bleeding very very light every now & again. Its weird cos im ALWAYS on time & ALWAYS realy realy heavy. I had unprotected sex alot this month too. Im just sick of waiting now :( x


----------



## Ema

Have you took a test?? if you say you think you might be only way to know is test.


----------



## Ema

90% sure??? you either are or arnt??
If a test says negative, then you go on to say im 90% sure i am preg....Makes no sense??

Are you TTC?? if your having unprotected sex??


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

My wee'in isnt normal so when i tested saturday i didnt wee proply. It was like nothing came out so im gonna wait & retest in a few days cos the test didnt work :). & yeah i am trying for a baby. I see you comment in the other chat :) x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree, do a test. Although it might be too early to tell it's best to give it a go. If it is negative but you still don't come on either wait a little longer and take another test or go to your doctor. Sometimes things like underlying stress can muck up your periods but if you think that somethings not right becasue they are always on time then speak to someone. Mine have always been all over the place so I can't help you out on that personally


----------



## AppleBlossom

x_TinkerBell_ said:


> My wee'in isnt normal so when i tested saturday i didnt wee proply. It was like nothing came out so im gonna wait & retest in a few days cos the test didnt work :). & yeah i am trying for a baby. I see you comment in the other chat :) x

Meant to ask, how old are you? Could you maybe have a bladder problem? I remember when I got UTI's my periods were always even more messed up


----------



## Ema

Well until you retest i wouldnt put im 90% sure. Just encase. As you might be preg or you might not. Until you re-test and know for sure :) 

Hope you get the results you want X


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

Ema said:


> Well until you retest i wouldnt put im 90% sure. Just encase. As you might be preg or you might not. Until you re-test and know for sure :)
> 
> Hope you get the results you want X

Thank You Darlin :). Hope Your Pregnancy's Goin Well :) x


----------



## xxnicole033xx

the fluttery feeling i know exactly but i found out i wasent pregnant i think it was the nerves and excitement of maybe being pregnant that cause my tummy to flip around. But i hope you are if that whats you want good luck! and keep us updated


----------



## princess_x0

x_TinkerBell_ said:


> *Did Anyone Feel This In The Early Stages Of Pregnancy?
> I Think Im Pregnant & Keep Gettin This Feeling Of Butterflies In My Tummy : ).
> Was Just Wondering If It Was A Normal Symptom Of Pregnancy
> 
> x*

Yeah, this is the excitement/nerves hun. Yeah its normal :)
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I kept getting that really low down in my stomach, i also thought it could be preg but it wasn't. Best not to get your hopes up i'm afraid x


----------



## LongRoadAhead

x_TinkerBell_ said:


> *Did Anyone Feel This In The Early Stages Of Pregnancy?
> I Think Im Pregnant & Keep Gettin This Feeling Of Butterflies In My Tummy : ).
> Was Just Wondering If It Was A Normal Symptom Of Pregnancy
> 
> x*

Heya TinkerBell!
About 4 days after I found out I was pregnant (so I would of been about 5 weeks) I kept getting a strange feeling really low down in my stomache, Sort of a stretching moving feeling, hard to explain, I think it was my uterus moving and probably getting ready for the next 9months.
So you never know.
Good Luck :)
x x x


----------



## princess_x0

Hey.
Just wanted to say another point, if you fall pregnant before a period, you can still have the first period before missing the second.
It happened to my friend, she fell pregnant and came on but didn't suspect a thing, next month no AF arrived so she took a test and it was a BFP. She thought she would be 4 weeks at the most but she was 7 weeks by then.
Just a thought. Good luck wish you lots of baby dust 
xxx


----------



## kayley_baby

i had a fluttering feeling in my tummy six weeks ago and four weeks ago i have now found out i am actually 8 weeks pregnant so its worth checking out


----------

